# Bist Du verrückt und alt genug für den Twilight Forest?



## Thirindiel (15. Februar 2013)

Da wir schon in kurzer Zeit einen enormen Zulauf an Bewerbern hatten, beenden wir die aktive Rekrutierung einstweilen. Sollte allerdings jemand der Meinung sein, dass er unbedingt zu uns gehören möchte, der kann sich natürlich trotzdem bewerben. 

Macht's gut und viel Spaß weiterhin in der World of Warcraft!

Die Thiri




> _Mit schweren Hufen erreicht das tiefschwarze Streitross den Scheitelpunkt des Gebirgspasses und verharrt mit einem Schnauben. Sein Reiter stützt sich auf den Sattelknauf, kneift unter dem eisernen Helm die Augen zusammen und blickt in das sich unter ihm ausbreitende Tal.
> Sanft klopft er mit der behandschuhten Hand den Hals seines Pferdes. &#8222;Ich glaube, wir haben unser Ziel erreicht, Schwarzer. Das dort unten muss der Twilight Forest sein.&#8220;
> 
> Tief im Tal, verborgen von dichten Nebelschwaden stehen dunkle alte Bäume und nur ihr dichtes Blattwerk ist von hier oben zu erahnen.
> ...


----------



## Firun (15. Februar 2013)

Hmmm eigentlich schon interessant, aber dafür müsste ich den Server wechseln das ist mir zu unsicher bei Leuten die ich nicht kenne


----------



## Lywyyn (15. Februar 2013)

Firun schrieb:


> Hmmm eigentlich schon interessant, aber dafür müsste ich den Server wechseln das ist mir zu unsicher bei Leuten die ich nicht kenne




Muss Du nicht unbedingt. Lass Dich doch einfach mal auf einen Raid oder eine Ini einladen. Das geht auch serverübergreifend...


----------



## Siriso (15. Februar 2013)

Der Server ist ok, nur die Fraktion ist falsch.  ...aber freut mich, hier mal was von meinem Server zulesen und wünsche euch viel erfolg. ^^


----------



## Thirindiel (15. Februar 2013)

@Firun:
Das ist natürlich nachvollziehbar.
Was das Mitnehmen in Raids angeht, bin ich etwas skeptisch, da das unter Umständen sehr schnell zu einer Massenveranstaltung ausarten könnte. Aber die Idee mit den serverübergreifenden Inis halte ich für gut und in Verbindung mit einem netten TS-Plausch für praktikabel, zumindest einen Teil von uns schon mal kennen zu lernen, 

@Siriso:
Vielen Dank für die Wünsche und viel Spaß weiterhin auf der falschen Seite, *gg*


----------



## Thirindiel (24. Februar 2013)

Aktive Rekrutierung beendet. Vielen Dank an alle Bewerber, die sich bei uns gemeldet haben!!

Liebe Grüße

die Thiri


----------

